
Someone Used Neural Networks to Upscale an 1895 Film - ajsharp
https://digg.com/2020/arrival-train-la-ciotat-upscaled
======
peteforde
I'm sad that this hasn't received much more attention from the HN community -
it is shocking in a wonderful way.

